# An Un-mod



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

While it looked like a good thing at first, it seems I could never put anything in the pass-through storage compartment "morgue drawer" that I wanted to put in there. Its too small and flimsy for an easy-up canopy or hitch parts, and it takes up almost half the space in the storage compartment all by itself. So I took it out yesterday, and all of a sudden that storage compartment is HUGE! It has no trouble swallowing all the big, heavy stuff I used to store on the inside the trailer.

If anyone is interested in doing this, the slider base just screws down with a few screws on each end. You can pull it out and replace it in about 5 minutes to see if you like it.

Kevin P.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You know, that morgue drawer was always one of the first things I would show someone when I first got the Outback but I have been thinking about doing this as well.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is the one thing they changed with the 28 rsds, no drawer. I never wanted one and it is amazing what you can fit in there(that will add to tongue wt).









John


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

You know, it just occurred to me that I might cut the darn thing in half, and keep it on one side for little loose things but leave the other side wide open for big heavy stuff. . .

Kevin P.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

With us they offered us the option of either the drawer or the Stainless Steel table... we took the table... takes up virtually no space and works great....


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess I like the drawer and continue to use it. Everything I need fits in there. Outside the drawer on one side I keep my leveling boards and wheel chocks. On the other side goes the rear queen slide support bars.

Randy


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

So far I find it works for the things I keep in there. We'll see though ... I haven't started to take my add a room with me yet!

Wayne


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

ok, somebody, please explain what a "morgue drawer" is


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> ok, somebody, please explain what a "morgue drawer" is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is the slide out drawer at the front of the TT. It can be accessed from both sides and it is about 8' in length.

So, far I like it as well. I like the idea of cutting in half. I will have to think about constructing a new end???? Any ideas.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I still use mine and can fit in my 10x10 EZ-Up awning thing, along with 2 coleman chairs in bags, and a drawer full of stuff.

If it would roll out easier that would be nice.

Be careful cutting in half, when you pull it out, the other half is what keeps the drawer from falling completely out. Need something to support it when it is out.

For now the drawer stays.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I like mine too. I keep loads of stuff in it, and maybe even too much....I really do need to weigh the trailer.

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I still use mine and can fit in my 10x10 EZ-Up awning thing, along with 2 coleman chairs in bags, and a drawer full of stuff.
> *
> If it would roll out easier that would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Spray silicone on the "tracks". Don't pull the drawer to hard afterwards it will suprise you.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not know if I want my drawer to come out any easier. What happens while towing and you turn a corner









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> You know, it just occurred to me that I might cut the darn thing in half, and keep it on one side for little loose things but leave the other side wide open for big heavy stuff. . .
> 
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]37539[/snapback]​


YES!!!! This is a great idea. Need to come up with a way to enclose the end piece after you cut off the first half.

Thoughts?


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Love the name you gave to this drawer!!! I have been thinking of taking it out too. We are going to buy a small grill and will have to pack it most likely under the dinette table because with that drawer it won't fit. The grill can be kind of messy so that storage space would be the best place to store it but you can't with the drawer there.

Where does everyone that has the little Weber grill put theirs?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jim - A plywood cap cut to the profile of the drawer would be all you need. Pre drill before you drive the screws (use plenty) and use as big a washer as is practical under the screw head. You can then cut out the extra railing in the trailer but you will need to add some more screws to hold the rails to the floor. One thing about cutting the drawer down, you will not be able to load it as much or pull it out nearly as far as there will be much less to support the drawer when pulled out.

Maybe instead of cutting it in half just remove 1/3. That leaves room on one end for a grill or reasonably large item. This would give more support when slid out.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey, What if you cut a section out of one end and used the end off the origingal to create a shorter drawer? This would leave room on one end for larger bulky items on the other end and still have one larger drawer.














Or what about dividing the drawer into three drawer sections by adding the plywood ends that CamperAndy is talking about? Then you could use the amount of drawers you need, leave home some if need be in case you need the room for larger items.

I got mods on the brain!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I carry our Weber "Q" in the bunk house. I don't think it would fit through the door for the front pass thru compart, regardless of whether the drawer is in there or not. I do make sure that there is no greasy stuff dripping from the Weber before I stick back in the camper, which reminds me, I need to go to the hardware store and buy some more of the drip trays before the next trip.

Tim


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

We took ours out and built a clothes hamper from the inside to the storage area of our 26rs. great to open hatch and dump dirty clothes in an area out of the living space.

Brian


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Great idea, Brian....I thought the "basement" area was reserved for 5ers --- NICE

Sidewinder


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We are still adding to 'stuff' we keep on the TT. For now, the drawer is a keeper.


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Folks, 
I love the drawer.







I store alot of stuff in that thing, but I did move it back some. It started out in the middle of the door opening and I couldn't get much on either side of it. So I moved it back as far as the door opening would allow with the drawer pulled out. I now have room for the camp mat and the other long things that we take with us. Some one was correct it does only have a couple of screws on each end from the factory. I felt the need to crawl my old fat self in and add some more mounting screws after I moved it, now it is right. My next mod to the area is to add a light to the left side of the pass through. 
HAPPY CAMPING AND GOD BLESS


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

TheBoyds said:


> We took ours out and built a clothes hamper from the inside to the storage area of our 26rs. great to open hatch and dump dirty clothes in an area out of the living space.
> 
> Brian
> [snapback]37917[/snapback]​


Brian,

Do you have any pics or specifications as to how/where you did this at? I'd love to have something like that!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I finally took my drawer out after a year of feeling like it was not an efficient use of space. Now I can get a lot more in there. I bought four half height stackable storage containers for the smaller stuff, and now I can fit a lot of the larger stuff too. In addition to the four packed containers, I can fit my WeberQ (with the top and bottom separated), my lawn mat, my big tackle box, a whole bunch of pie irons and roasting sticks, about thirty of the lego leveling blocks, levels and other tools for setup, slide supports, waste tank chemicals, hoses, extension cords, tripod for the fire, extra coleman fuel. I think there's more but not coming to mind right now.

Hmmm, maybe I need to add a toolbox out the back for a little counter weight.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I like mine and actually think that the storage limitation is a good thing







Of course I'm watching my weight don't ya know


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> kjp1969 said:
> 
> 
> > You know, it just occurred to me that I might cut the darn thing in half, and keep it on one side for little loose things but leave the other side wide open for big heavy stuff. . .
> ...


Might try using a piece of 3/4 inch plywood. Cut the drawer and then turn the drawer on end on the plywood and trace around the inside cut end of the drawer.Cut the plywood with a reciprocating saw or a jig saw or bandsaw. use several screws and wahers and a good wood glue to secure the end. 1/2 inch would be lighter but a little harder to attach.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with the idea of using wood to creat the wall, but screwing into the end of plywood never holds as well as solid wood. You might want to concider a pine board. I am not sure of the width needed, but the cost would be about the same, and will be stronger.


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

You wrote
Hmmm, maybe I need to add a toolbox out the back for a little counter weight.
[snapback]39668[/snapback]​[/quote]

At risk of over-exposure on my mod, check out the tool boxes on the back of my rig.....only water/sewer stuff in one, and chocks/levelersetc in the other...keep the weight down.
Welded receivers on each I-beam...rack does NOT touch the bumper.









If you want more detail, just email me at [email protected]


----------

